# How long do your babies keep bows in their hair?



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Tippi hates for me to put her hair up, but I know it irritates her eyes when its not up. How do you keep your puppies to keep their bows in their hair? What if they're playing with other puppies? Do they usually end up coming out? Blegh. It's a struggle for both of us trying to make her look pretty.

Lea


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's hard to keep bows in a puppys hair. It gets better as they get older if you can get them used to it. Neither of mine like the bows but they tolerate the little bands pretty good.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It helps to wrap the hair. For some reason Catcher doesn't seem to notice the top knot or bow when it's wrapped. Here's a thread that explains how to do it. 

Everyday Top Knot Pictorial


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Putting bows in Rylee's hair is the only part of grooming she will tolerate. I have had them in for 3 weeks.
For a little puppy I liked the little baby terry bands. She also left them alone. Another thing I did is what works like a topsy tail. Make one ponytail and put the terry band around it. Split the ponytail into two parts underneath the band. Take the top of the pony tail and bring it down in front and put it in between the part you just made. Pull it through. This is very hard for puppies to remove.

If this makes no sense to you try and google Topsy Tail it is made for humans and they may give you bettter directions.

I hope this works for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The key to training your baby to wear bows is consistance. You will more than likely redo the bow 6-8 times a day. Try putting the topknot in (hair wrapped) then add the bow as an accessory. Do not actually use the bow band to make the topknot. Sassy wears her topknot 24/7...or course I groom her daily and everyday I take her topknot out and comb her hair...then her topknot goes right back in. 

*Huh...I would not be able to see wiffout a topknot. My bangs touch de floor. Mommy pwomised dat one day I can hab a puppy cut. But I are 4.5 years ode and I hab neber had a puppy cut yet. Well, I are still waiting.....maybe one day I will get a haircut wike all de ofther wittle fwiends I hab.~Sassy*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sassy,

You need to have a talk with my Rylee. I groomed her yesterday which of course took half of the day. I has surgery on my foot and I can't walk on it at all. She had not left my side since I had surgery. So last night she wanted hed dad. Ward said to me what in the world is wrong with this dog? I told him she is mad at me since I groomed her. So her dad put her on the couch with me. Now I have to get off the computer and brush her. She is so stuborn on this issue. Sassy send good vibs to Rylee that grooming wouldn't be so bad if she let me do it daily.

Pat, Rylee never bothers her topknots. I do keep a close watch on them since I leave them in for so long and she never rubs nor do they appear to be red. If I was as fast as you I would probably take them out more often. I am really anal about them being straight and right in the middle so just getting topknots perfect to my eyes takes 30 minutes. Didn't want you to think I was a bad mommy for leaving them in so long.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some dogs like topknots more than others from the start. Toy will start rubbing hers out the minute after I put it in. Cosy won't bother hers at all and it stays all day until I redo it. Once in awhile they will play a little more roughly and the bow goes flying, but not very often.

It does pay to be consistent as Pat mentioned.


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Berrettes are good choice...It can keep hair in it very long time.Maza love bows,too.She don't hate it.


----------

